
Ask HN: How can I offer progression without management positions? - Mick-Jogger
Hello everyone,<p>I lead a small team of software engineers. I have trouble with keeping some of my employees since they see management as the only option to further their career path. Since the team is so small there isn&#x27;t really a need for these positions. 
Speaking as a developer gone manager I can assure them that the grass isn&#x27;t always greener on the other side.<p>What are some ways that you can motivate people to stay in a career as software engineer. Is there a way to offer meaningful progression?
======
elmerfud
If they are leaving for management positions because they believe it furthers
their careers then there's likely not much you can do. They are resume
building for the long term. You would need to be able to offer them something
equivalent that they can put on their resume. With only a single small team,
I'm not sure what that would be.

Unfortunately there is age bias and this prompts those who many not really
want management positions to pursue them. when you think of the life of your
career you may be an excellent software engineer in your 20s and 30s but as
you move up and get older it becomes harder and harder tofind positions at
companies into your 40s and 50s and 60s as simply a software engineer. Moving
into a management role it is much easier to find positions at those ages.

Offering money or title is a short term carrot and those thinking long term
won't fall for it. If people have outgrown what you can offer them in terms
career advancement, it may be best to wish them well as they move on.

